# Ammo Shopping



## AccursedPoppy68 (Feb 8, 2020)

Where is the best place to buy ammo? I’m sure this is a pretty opinion/regional question, but I just bought some yesterday and it seemed like looking around that all the ammo at Dunham’s has went way high. Like at least 5 dollars a box price difference from just last summer.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Target Sports USA is where I order but I buy it by the case.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AccursedPoppy68 said:


> Where is the best place to buy ammo? I'm sure this is a pretty opinion/regional question, but I just bought some yesterday and it seemed like looking around that all the ammo at Dunham's has went way high. Like at least 5 dollars a box price difference from just last summer.


Check out ammoseek.com 
https://ammoseek.com/


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Lucky Gunner. If they do not have it in stock, they will not post it on the site.
https://www.luckygunner.com

Since I'm a Po' Boy, I usually can not afford to buy large amounts on line, my main supplier is the locally owned and operated Ace Hardware in town. 
Besides, unlike on line sites, my Ace supports the local Little League, 4-H, FFA, and other local kids.

The only time I buy on line is if I need something Ace does not stock. Such as 8MM Mauser, or defensive 44 Special, or 32-20, stuff like that.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Why not handload your own?


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Like Slippy suggested Ammoseek.com 
Considering the time and fuel it takes to drive to a store which may not have what you're looking for and charging higher prices ordering ammo by the case online makes sense to me.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ammo seek and gun bot GunBot 17hmr rimfire ammo

Both compare prices of numberous venders


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I've always had pretty good luck with sgammo.com


----------



## kenny67 (Sep 22, 2017)

I’m an other fan of Lucky gunner. I buy balk and never had any problems with the ammo or service. Only down side I’m sure it’s tracked or easily tracked.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I only shoot once a year but I buy what I need at Academy Sports. Its close.


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

Extremely limited here in California...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I don't buy at one spot. I buy specific manufacturers/loads for different calibers. So I have a pdf on my phone that lists the maker, UPC, grains, etc, as well as a 'going rate' that I've been buying it for. So if I find CCI Mini-Mags HP 36g for $8, I know it's a good price.


----------

